# BAB Bangle with CA finish



## BangleGuy (May 3, 2012)

Hey All. Here is a Black Ash Burl bangle I just finished using BassBlaster and EricJS help to perfect my CA finish experience. The pics aren't quite up to snuff (especially since Curtis showed us his FBE bangle), but I hope it shows up well enough. This is a woman's size 8, narrow width bangle. The BAB came from Bobby (BWH3805) of WB. Enjoy!


[attachment=5159]


----------



## davidgiul (May 3, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Hey All. Here is a Black Ash Burl bangle I just finished using BassBlaster and EricJS help to perfect my CA finish experience. The pics aren't quite up to snuff (especially since Curtis showed us his FBE bangle), but I hope it shows up well enough. This is a woman's size 8, narrow width bangle. The BAB came from Bobby (BWH) of WB. Enjoy!



Nice work Eric.


----------



## EricJS (May 3, 2012)

That's another beauty! Great job on the CA! 

Wasn't too hard was it? Or did you glue yourself to your lathe?


----------



## BangleGuy (May 3, 2012)

EricJS said:


> That's another beauty! Great job on the CA!
> 
> Wasn't too hard was it? Or did you glue yourself to your lathe?



 Hoily sdmokes! itys Hrad to tpye with uyro fingertds stuckj toghetre. LOL I only glued my finger to the Viva paper towel once. Luckily I didn't loose any skin ripping it off


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2012)

That's nice! I love black ash burl, and the finish looks great!


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 4, 2012)

that is just amazing, you have one hell of a craft here. just seeing this piece makes me want to get out and start turning something. i love it man, love it!!!:wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice work You make the most out of such small pieces of wood.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I made a Mexican Kingwood bangle today. It is a very pretty, dark purple, but the pics didn't turn out too well. I will try to spare everyone all of my bangle projects and just post ones that are somewhat special. I am plotting on how to make a snakewood/blackwood segmented bangle. If this comes out, I will put it in a post. If is cracks, flies apart and gets sucked into my dust collector, I'll go drink a beer on the porch! LOL :wacko1:

Zoe, who is in the new Avatar?


----------



## Kenbo (May 5, 2012)

That's just beautiful work. I really like the choice of wood for this one. Looks fantastic.


----------



## turner.curtis (May 7, 2012)

Looks Great Eric, and thanks for the remark! 

The CA finish can be a pain but is worth it for some woods. The PITA for me has been keeping the stainless clean. 

If you need any other pointers feel free to give me a yell and I will be happy to walk you through my version of the process, although there are 1001 different other ways already on youtube :)


----------



## BangleGuy (May 8, 2012)

turner.curtis said:


> Looks Great Eric, and thanks for the remark!
> 
> The CA finish can be a pain but is worth it for some woods. The PITA for me has been keeping the stainless clean.
> 
> If you need any other pointers feel free to give me a yell and I will be happy to walk you through my version of the process, although there are 1001 different other ways already on youtube :)



PITA is right! Tonight I used a really sharp chisel, held it tight against the stainless (with the lathe off), and then rotated the spindle by hand. The CA peeled right off and I didn't mar the SS. It worked really well.
I didn't quite get it all and so I wet sanded the SS with 1200. I think the trick is to take the CA off the SS BEFORE wet sanding the CA on the wood. (this is probably a DUH moment! but I am just figuring this out.)

BTW, your box shipped today. Have fun with some Copper and let's see a few pendants :)


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

I haven't tried CA on a bangle yet, but a coat of paste wax or ren wax on the metal parts should allow for easy glue removal… That's an old pen turner's trick to keep glue off of the bushings.


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 11, 2012)

i just keep loving this piece more and more everytime i look at it.


----------

